# B-14 Color



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Help a member choose what color to paint his/her B-14.
P.S. Vote for Yellow!


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

Either that first blue or black would look good.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

primer grey just screams "I MEAN BUSINESS, DONT FUCK WITH ME". I LIKE IT.


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

thanks for posting this up sentraxeracer thanks to serk_cpt for the effort. help a member out yall.


Ben


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i like that lighter blue... i was gonna choose yellow but they just dont go with b14's. can anyone try to photoshop his ride in like a baby blue? not a ricey blue, but the light blue that they had on stock 200sx's.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

FX45 copper with a custom pearl...


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I like that GUnmetal SIlver look.....thats the paint IM considering with my next car...----ohhhh and ofcourse WHITE!!!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

its not on there but I say black... but then again I'm partial


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

Yellow with black graphics


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

landlord said:


> *primer grey just screams "I MEAN BUSINESS, DONT FUCK WITH ME". I LIKE IT. *


GODDAMN right i mean business lolz

Ben


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*OR TEAL!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Heres my vote


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

^^^just wet myself. that's what im talking bout.it'll be a lil brighter than that but that's it guys. that's my paint


Ben


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *OR TEAL!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh hell yea... i am loving that!


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

wow my car's on cardomain. com eh


Ben


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

crazy4myb14 said:


> *wow my car's on cardomain. com eh
> 
> 
> Ben *


Yea I didnt have a host so I had to sign up really quickly and I plan to use that site for my cars. Thats why it took me so long for the first post. No problem about the chop


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

your car magically appeared on cardomain.com ?


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

its all good sentraxeracer..i appreciate it. yo neil nice job on the copper too man. im lovin it


Ben


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

no problemo, got an image of the copper fx and tried to match as close as possible and add some reflections n stuff so simulate clear....since you dont have any


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Neil said:


> *Heres my vote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS is BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

MP2050 said:


> *THIS is BEAUTIFUL!!!!  *


 hell yea.. with a tad more red.. just a tad.. it woudl be perfect


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

i used to have a yellow se-r , it got totaled


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

I would go with the Yellow because it give it that certain Skyline appeal,top it off with a carbon fiber hood and a black graphic. Not a trashy one but a nice simple one.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*LOL< LOVE THE SKIRTS<*

Huh Wonder where those came from?


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

ha! got them skirts from ya bro. nice work on the custom skirts. anywayz, where are the damn eyebrows?

Ben


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Neil said:


> *Heres my vote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

find out the paint code for the Nissan Murano (or 350Z, or Maxima) and have the shop paint it that exact color.


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

R12 is the paint code that i want off the infiniti fx45

Ben


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Thats cutting it close,*

Almost like my color #ARO Burnt orange.


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

that's the color ya got scorch?

Ben


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Sounds like we have a winner. And it wasn't even a choice in the list.

Seth


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Gotte love it....*

Mine was a mistake from the factory, They had originaly painted it the 98 gold and then shot the orange over the top, I have had the hardest time finding some one who could match the paint. Unless I pay some god awful amount to have the whole car resprayed i dont think i will ever see a color like that again. So saving up and trying to make my mind up?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I like "smurf blue"


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

wow nice mistake they made free custom paint for ya right there!

Ben


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*To bad I destroyed it.*

I didnt know what I had till after the first kit came and I went to have it painted Ouch! considering I had already molded in the rear lights.


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

blue is sweet


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: To bad I destroyed it.*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *I didnt know what I had till after the first kit came and I went to have it painted Ouch! considering I had already molded in the rear lights. *


so are you just gonna go with a custom paint job with ur project?

Ben


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*if I ever get it finished?*

I am doing some thing a little old school diff/70's hot rod styling, The orange will be incorperated but no F#%^ing lace!!!!!!!LOL My Dad wanted to do lace pearl on his 68 Vet and I really think that part of the 70's look like Spooge lost @ high speeds........


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

hmmmm sounds interesting. good luck w/ur project. and oh ya, keep me updated on parts man. 

Ben


----------

